# Element 3d Problem



## huxi0 (10. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, Hab mein Video jetzt sauber mit Boujou getrackt und auch erfolgreich in After Effekts importiert. Nun wollte ich mit Element 3d weiter arbeiten. Doch da ist das Problem. Ich habe ja die null Objekte und die kamera von den Tracking Daten dort noch in der Komposition. Wenn ich ein 3d Objekt bei element öffnen wird es nicht angezeit. Nur wenn ich die Kamera von den Tracking Daten aus mache. Gibts da eine Lösung für?


----------



## meta_grafix (10. Oktober 2013)

Du befindest Dich im 2 1/2D Raum. Irgendwo wirst Du Deine Objekte schon finden.

Gruß


----------



## sight011 (11. Oktober 2013)

Wechsel einfach in die Kameraperspektive von oben. Und zoome raus. Oder erstelle eine neue Kamera ShortCut Strg + Shift+ Alt + C --> Dann bist Du Freier

So lange Du auf der "Aktiven Kamera" bis(mit Tracking) kannst du die Cam natürlich weder rotieren noch die Position verändern.


Gruß


----------

